# 93 FLEETWOOD PASS KEY FAULT



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I HAVE A BIT OF A PROBLEM WITH MY CADDY . WENT TO START IT AND IT WOULDNT TURN OVER AND THE PASS KEY FAULT STAYED ON DAM CHANGED THE BATTERY AND NOTHING ,,,SO I ASKED AROUND AND I WAS TOLD THAT IT SOUNDS LIKE THE KEY WAS NOT MAKING CONTACT IN THE TUMBLER... OK SO WENT TO THE DEALER AND PICKED ONE UP TUMBLER AND ALL ...THEY CUT ME A KEY THAT WAS CODED WITH THE SAME CODE AS THE OLD ONE... SO I INSTALLED IT AND STILL THE SAME THING,,,NO START ..I HAVE CHECK IT ALL STARTER RELY FUEL PUMP RELAY...FUSES U NAME IT I EVEN LOOKED FO BROKEN WIRES ,,SERVICE SOON LIGHT IS ON AND I JUMPED THE DTC AND THE CODE READ #46 WHICH IN THE MAINTANCE MANAUL SAY IT THE PASS KEY FAULT........I NEED HELP IS THERE ANY ONE THAT HAS HAD THIS HAPPEN TO THEM AND KNOW OF A FIX OR WHAT THE PROBLEM IS .IS THER SOMETHING I OVER LOOKED OR DIDNT DO.. SOME TYPE OF RESET OR DID DO SOMETHING WRONG.......PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

happened to me on a caprice i just disconnected the battery for a couple days and when i hooked it back up it worked,might have just been dumb luck but it worked for me


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Nov 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15602564
> *happened to me on a caprice i just disconnected the battery for a couple days and when i hooked it back up it worked,might have just been dumb luck but it worked for me
> *


LET ME TRY THAT HOW MANY DAYS U THINK


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I haven't heard of the CEL light light being triggered on by the pass key system. Sometimes something as simple as a dirty battery or bad connection fixes the problem, bur you said you just bought one. Might be the CCM.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 9 2009, 12:00 AM~15602496
> *I HAVE A BIT OF A PROBLEM WITH MY CADDY . WENT TO START IT AND  IT WOULDNT TURN OVER AND THE PASS KEY FAULT STAYED ON DAM CHANGED THE BATTERY AND NOTHING ,,,SO I ASKED AROUND AND I WAS TOLD THAT IT SOUNDS LIKE THE KEY WAS NOT MAKING CONTACT IN THE TUMBLER... OK SO WENT TO THE DEALER AND PICKED ONE UP TUMBLER AND ALL ...THEY CUT ME A KEY THAT WAS CODED WITH THE SAME CODE AS THE OLD ONE... SO I INSTALLED IT AND STILL THE SAME THING,,,NO START ..I HAVE CHECK IT ALL STARTER RELY FUEL PUMP RELAY...FUSES U NAME IT I EVEN LOOKED FO BROKEN WIRES ,,SERVICE SOON LIGHT IS ON AND I JUMPED THE DTC AND THE CODE READ #46 WHICH IN THE MAINTANCE MANAUL SAY IT THE PASS KEY FAULT........I NEED HELP IS THERE ANY ONE THAT HAS HAD THIS HAPPEN  TO THEM AND KNOW OF A FIX OR WHAT THE PROBLEM IS .IS THER SOMETHING I OVER LOOKED OR DIDNT DO.. SOME TYPE OF RESET OR DID DO SOMETHING WRONG.......PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP
> *


you got to wait for that light to go off then you can start it.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 9 2009, 12:34 PM~15609176
> *you got to wait for that light to go off then you can start it.
> *


I HAVE DONE THAT AND NOTHING NOW I JUST TIRED BY PASSING THE KEY AN NOTHING I THINK ITS THE CCM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you got to change yoour idnition in your column and key


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 9 2009, 05:31 PM~15612662
> *you got to change yoour idnition in your column and key
> *


i did that all ready


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo+Nov 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15613864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

google it vats bypass lt1


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

ALLRIGHT EVERYONE IF YOUR 93 FLEETWOOD HAS A PASS FAULT ERROR, DOOR LOCKS CLICKEN, DIGITAL DASH LIGHT DIM, FRONT TURN AND SIDE MARKER LAMPS ON WITH CAR OFF, AND RELAY FOR DIL CLICKEN AND THE CAR WOULD START. HERES THE SOLUTION TO FIX IT. I TRIED BY REPLACING THE IGNITION LOCK AND CYLINDER WITH A NEW KEY REPROGRAMMED BY GM AND THAT STILL DIDNT FIX THE PROBLEM. SO THIS IS WHAT I FIGURE OUT AND IT WORKED. 


IN YOUR TRUNK THERE IS A BODY CONTROL MODULE ON THE DRIVERS SIDE AGAINSIT THE BACK SEAT WALL. ADD A GROUND WIRE TO THE SIDE OF THAT BOX AND ENSURE WHERE YOU GROUND THE OTHER END IS A CLEAN SPOT AND A GOOD GROUND AND THIS WILL FIX THE PROBLEM. 

THE CAR SHOULD START AND THE DIGITAL DASH SHOULD BE WELL LUMINATED AND NO MORE CLICKEN. TRIED IT AND IT WORK NO MORE ISSUES.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a 95 Fleetwood and I recently started having problems with the pass key fault also. the car would turn on and be fine but when i would go start it again the car wouldnt crank anymore and the pass key fault light would come on. if you ask me its a shity system. i was talking with a friend and he told me this pretty normal on these cars. what he does is he has to put the key all the way in and kepp it pushed in and then turn the key and it would start and in my case i have to put the key in turn it a little bit then pull the key back and hold back and turn it to the cranking position and it starts up every time. if i push the key to far in i get the error. luckily i did not spend any money. hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## Caddilac Juancho (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, I just fixed this problem recently on my 93 fleetwood, and it cost me under 7 bucks in parts from radio shack. Just follow these directions on this site. http://vats.likeabigdog.com/


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

There is NOT a simple 1 way fix for this, which should be obvious with the variety of answers. First, you need to determine where the problem is, so the proper thing can be fixed. 

• Is the resistor in the key bad?
• Is the column/tumbler sensor bad?
• Is the CCM bad?
• Is the relay bad?

Diagnose, then repair properly.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 13 2010, 08:57 AM~16276186
> *There is NOT a simple 1 way fix for this, which should be obvious with the variety of answers.  First, you need to determine where the problem is, so the proper thing can be fixed.
> 
> • Is the resistor in the key bad?
> ...



where are these 2 located • CCM & the relay ?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

yeah where??


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Jan 1 2010, 10:33 AM~16152613
> *ALLRIGHT EVERYONE IF YOUR 93 FLEETWOOD HAS A PASS FAULT ERROR, DOOR LOCKS CLICKEN, DIGITAL DASH LIGHT DIM, FRONT TURN AND SIDE MARKER LAMPS ON WITH CAR OFF, AND RELAY FOR DIL CLICKEN  AND THE CAR WOULD START. HERES THE SOLUTION TO FIX IT. I TRIED BY REPLACING THE IGNITION LOCK AND CYLINDER WITH A NEW KEY REPROGRAMMED BY GM AND THAT STILL DIDNT FIX THE PROBLEM. SO THIS IS WHAT I FIGURE OUT AND IT WORKED.
> IN YOUR TRUNK THERE IS A BODY CONTROL MODULE ON THE DRIVERS SIDE AGAINSIT THE BACK SEAT WALL. ADD A GROUND WIRE TO THE SIDE OF THAT BOX AND ENSURE WHERE YOU GROUND THE OTHER END IS A CLEAN SPOT AND A GOOD GROUND AND THIS WILL FIX THE PROBLEM.
> 
> ...



Im not making sense of this... you just ground a wire to the side of the box?? and where exactly is the other end supposed to go?? across from it?? on the module?? next to it??... im still having this problem..


----------

